# Heyo, NEWBIE  from Florida



## mlconcannon (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey all Been reading off this form for couple months now and finally jumped on. Really look forward to taking everything in i love food for thought when it comes to learning more about my body and what i put in it.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2013)

mlconcannon, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## mlconcannon (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome Prince.
 I do have a personal question to ask you but can't figure out how to PM on here yet


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## charley (Jan 9, 2013)

*welcome !!!*


----------



## brazey (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to the board. Need more posts to PM.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome, what part of FL? I'm down by Naples


----------



## Cork (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to IML!

Make sure to support the sponsors.  You'll always be able to find a good deal on supplements at Orbit Nutrition.  Don't forget to use ORBIT109 at check out for 5% off.


----------



## robono (Jan 22, 2013)

welcome...hows tha weather?


----------



## MrAvg (Jan 22, 2013)

Florida....l.so jealous right now.  Welcome


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 22, 2013)

MrAvg said:


> Florida....l.so jealous right now.  Welcome



It was in the 50-60s today and this is one of the colder days this month.


----------



## mlconcannon (Jan 23, 2013)

So thats why i can't post i.
 I live in Inverness but I'm from Orlando and i work at the convention center out there.
 Weather? the weather is being bipolar it was warm in the 80's but the last few days we have been dealing with the cold fronts dropping us down into the 60's during the day and the low 50's at night.


----------



## BusterHymen (Jan 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 25, 2013)

mlconcannon said:


> So thats why i can't post i.
> I live in Inverness but I'm from Orlando and i work at the convention center out there.
> Weather? the weather is being bipolar it was warm in the 80's but the last few days we have been dealing with the cold fronts dropping us down into the 60's during the day and the low 50's at night.


Now it's back in the 80's. Bipolar is an understatement! Anyways, welcome to the board!


----------



## Irishfatty (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome to the best bodybuilding site on the web. Anything you could possibly need is right here and everyone here is more than willing to help.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## bdeljoose (Feb 1, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## darthsten (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## mlconcannon (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks again anybody els in the Florida area?


----------

